# Best place to get BBQ Wood?



## jpgator57 (Jun 26, 2006)

I live near Mobile Alabama. I have more than enough of hickory and pecan wood which is great. But I would love to have chuncks of apple, cherry and oak. Is there an online supplier that you've used? Can you purchase them in chunks?


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a plenty of apple, cherry, and oak in Northern Alabama.  Depending on the quantity you want, you could take a saturday morning off and drive a couple of hundred miles north and check out the firewood dealers.  I usually will ask around at local bbq resaurants, as fellow cooks love to talk.  This will be your cheapest option if you want any kind of volume.  Otherwise, several sites sell chunks of these woods.


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 28, 2006)

Try this location.  I have never purchased from here, but they seem to have a decent inventory:
http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Dutch (Jun 28, 2006)

You can try The Barbeque Store


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have ordered from Hawgeyesbbq.com and am very pleased with their consistent sized pieces of apple, pecan, and cherry.  Shipping is also not "ourageous".  Think it was like $12 for 20# of chunks.

If you order, throw in a bottle of Blues Hog rub and Blues Hog sauce.

Good stuff


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have ordered from Hawgeyesbbq.com and am very pleased with their consistent sized pieces of apple, pecan, and cherry.  Shipping is also not "ourageous".  Think it was like $12 for 20# of chunks.

If you order, throw in a bottle of Blues Hog rub and Blues Hog sauce.

Good stuff


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 29, 2006)

Every once in awhile I've seen bags of chunk BBQ wood at our local hardware store and once even at the local wal-mart.  If you can find it locally then you don't have to pay shipping charges.


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 29, 2006)

I buy my chunks at BBQGalore.  I know I pay too much, but 1 go once every 6 months, and stock up.  Also everything i want is in 1 location.  The home depots and harware store out here deal more with gardening, than patio life.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with Lady J and Gary on going local, but I can only get hickory and (cough) mesquite local, so my post was more on "specialty" woods

I make sure I have apple chunks in stock every November for TDay


----------



## monty (Jun 30, 2006)

Up here in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont Maple is abundant. Most of my firewood is maple so, guess what?! Then there is also a great supply of cherry and apple. Alder is also easy to find for naught.

But, unfortunately I have to pay the piper for hickory and mesquite. My solution is to combine the hickory and mesquite chips I buy from a nearby true Value Hardware Store with chunks of maple and cherry. Works great and that's my $0.02!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 1, 2006)

Gator,
     I have ordered several lots from this supplier: gassmoker.com/Woodpile/woodpile1.htm. The wood that I have purchased arrived within TWO days via Fed Ex and was postage paid by the supplier for orders of 30 lb. or more. They have pear, cherry, apple, peach, oak, hickory, walnut and several others. I have ordered twice now and gotten great prompt service. The small chunks are perfect for my GOSM.


----------

